#  > WEBSHOP en NIEUWE ARTIKELEN >  > WEBSHOP >  >  Gezocht crossover filters DAP K-115

## pelmpew

Hallo,

 Ik heb volgens mij defect crossover filter DAP K-115.
 Kan nergens geen nieuwe meer vinden.
 Is er een alternatief dat ik kan gebruiken.
 Dank alvast voor de tips.

----------

